# Are Audi taking the ****



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been following the press and checking Audi websites and ringing up dealerships for more than a week. The order books were supposed to open up in mid March for the new S1 and nobody at the dearships know when it's due for release. they seem to know as much as me, bugger all. we are in to the last week of March and so far dito. most of the press have run reviews of the new hot hatch and overall so far they have given it the thumbs up.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you going to buy one or just window shopping ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There's obviously been a hiccup....a delay, it happens whether it's a new IPhone or a car, not a p take just a fact of life. It's important to realise just how many companies in different countries across the globe contribute to the making of a car, one glitch and the whole conveyor belt comes to a stop.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> There's obviously been a hiccup....a delay, it happens whether it's a new IPhone or a car, not a p take just a fact of life. It's important to realise just how many companies in different countries across the globe contribute to the making of a car, one glitch and the whole conveyor belt comes to a stop.


That's true, it's all that anticipation I guess, the feeling of like when your a kid and can not wait to get on a plane for your holiday and find out it's delayed. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Are you going to buy one or just window shopping ?


I would like to order one. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah, I'll check with the lease company I use and the local fleet centre,


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I would like to order one. :thumb:


Wouldn't you like to see it and get a good test drive first?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Love is blind :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Love is blind :lol:


Yeh I am blind :lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kerr said:


> wouldn't you like to see it and get a good test drive first?


No. Because the standard car is so damn good.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:


SteveTDCi said:


> Ah, I'll check with the lease company I use and the local fleet centre,


:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> No. Because the standard car is so damn good.


It doesn't seem to have that much in common with the standard car. Many of the elements that define a car and its characteristics have been changed.

It shouldn't drive like a standard A1.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

I've just had a look at prices......25k! Thats new golf gti money :-(


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It doesn't seem to have that much in common with the standard car. Many of the elements that define a car and its characteristics have been changed.
> 
> It shouldn't drive like a standard A1.


It will handle better than the A1, trust me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brobbo said:


> I've just had a look at prices......25k! Thats new golf gti money :-(


Yeh I know, but on performance it more than matches it, that's the way the cookie crumbles I'm afraid


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yeh I know, but on performance it more than matches it, that's the way the cookie crumbles I'm afraid


yeah maybe, if i spent £25k on something the size of a fiesta id feel robbed, at least with the gti you get a biggish boot for the money lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

brobbo said:


> yeah maybe, if i spent £25k on something the size of a fiesta id feel robbed, at least with the gti you get a biggish boot for the money lol


That's a feckload of money for a bigger boot.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yeh I am blind :lol::lol:


My wife works at the rnib, let me know if you need a catalogue


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It will handle better than the A1, trust me.


It should for the money.

Still sounds as if it will fall short of other hot hatches though.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

You go order the car that you want , never mind the Audi haters/doubters :lol:, go and enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brobbo said:


> yeah maybe, if i spent £25k on something the size of a fiesta id feel robbed, at least with the gti you get a biggish boot for the money lol


I will buy a roof rack instead :lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> That's a feckload of money for a bigger boot.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: my sides are hurting


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> My wife works at the rnib, let me know if you need a catalogue


Cheers Steve , I will let you know should I need one :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I doubt audi have announced it from hq in MK


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> No. Because the standard car is so damn good.


It may just be me but I do find it a teensy bit strange to spend 25k on a car never having even driven it, but hey ho.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> It may just be me but I do find it a teensy bit strange to spend 25k on a car never having even driven it, but hey ho.


So far most of the motoring press have given it good reviews and if it's good enough for them,it's good enough for me, you have a read also.

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So far most of the motoring press have given it good reviews and if it's good enough for them,it's good enough for me, you have a read also.
> 
> :thumb:


I personally wouldn't buy a car based upon just a review.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I personally wouldn't buy a car based upon just a review.


It was not based on just ONE review but on at least FIVE different reviews so all FIVE can not be wrong. Could they?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It was not based on just ONE review but on at least FIVE different reviews so all FIVE can not be wrong. Could they?


Why not? Honestly do you think they're impartial?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Why not? Honestly do you think they're impartial?


Yes I do, I would have thought maybe one or two would have slagged the car off but they have not. Check out also you tube footage, it's not a bad goer too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It was not based on just ONE review but on at least FIVE different reviews so all FIVE can not be wrong. Could they?


The reviews kicking about were done in the snow with snow tyres. They all gave decent reviews but did say they'd reserve full judgement until they tried it on proper roads.

The one I seen that did test on nornal roads concluded the Seat Leon was the better option.

There is plenty of excellent(not just good) hot hatches out there just now.

You really shouldn't use reviews to make up your opinion. Too many are biased with journalists getting help to make their decisions. Watch inside Rolls Royce that was on C4 last week.

Journalists are invited along to special events. Treated very well and get lots of freebies. Would you be negative and cost yourself work?

it would be far from the first time press cars were modified and not as we get on the road.

Half the fun of buying a car is going out and compairing similar cars before seeing what deals can be had.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The reviews kicking about were done in the snow with snow tyres. They all gave decent reviews but did say they'd reserve full judgement until they tried it on proper roads.
> 
> The one I seen that did test on nornal roads concluded the Seat Leon was the better option.
> 
> ...


I don't like Seat, thanks all the same. I bet Seat would be crap in the snow and ice.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually my Leon on cheap winter tyres was fantastic considering it was near on 300bhp. My a3 tdi dsg was absolutely crap, I couldn't even get it on the drive. My Leon was a match for our tt in the snow, the tt just had Goodyear gsd3's though but is the 225 version.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't like Seat, thanks all the same. I bet Seat would be crap in the snow and ice.


How have you managed to live before potentially buying a S1?

I bet the S1 isn't that good in the snow either. Maybe that would be why when Audi allowed the journalists to try it on snow and ice they had spiked/winter tyres?

Even full time 4wd won't stop you if you hit ice. You've the same amount of grip as anyone.

Both cars would benefit with winter tyres in poor conditions. I guess I'll start panicking about that in 9 months time, but I've forgotten what it's like to drive in snow it had been so long since we've had any.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Lets not forget they work at below 7 degrees 
In regards to the Op It took me three days to decide what new phone I wanted so good luck buying a car on reviews alone.
Lets be honest, if you didnt like it you wouldnt put that info on here would you


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Buy what you want Soul Boy....

Just want to remind you that for the same money you can buy a DB9... Ya know if you want to go full mental... 

Do you know what colour combination and spec you're going to have?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Buy what you want Soul Boy....
> 
> Just want to remind you that for the same money you can buy a DB9... Ya know if you want to go full mental...
> 
> Do you know what colour combination and spec you're going to have?


Thanks asonda, I am going for the full Monty, I quite like to stand out a bit, so maybe that Vipar Green instead of the usual reds,whites, greys.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A really nuts Mini Cooper S Crazy Edition? Probably hold value much better.

Don't Audi do 3 or 5 year servicing now for peanuts when buying?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> A really nuts Mini Cooper S Crazy Edition? Probably hold value much better.
> 
> Don't Audi do 3 or 5 year servicing now for peanuts when buying?


Don't care much for a mini either 
You see the point is, in life when people want something they like based on the competition they will buy it, no matter what other people say. If I wanted a mini there would be people on this forum who would say nah this car or that car is better, mini is this mini is that, the same would be if I was buying a ford, vaxuual, BMW,Honda and so on. You just can't win. I will be well happy with my purchase that's for sure.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you're mental. 

I know plenty of people, including myself, who had their hearts set on a car, only to find it fell far short of expectations when you try one. 

You've built the S1 up so much, it needs to be a Lamborghini to live up to the hype. 

I've not seen the deals on the S1, but unless they are extemely good I fail to see how people could overlook a Golf R for a S1 if they have to buy a 4wd VAG. 

Better looking, higher class, bigger, same weight and significantly faster. 

The R has been getting rated above the S3 which is the S1s big brother. The S1 is smaller without any advantage of being smaller. 

There needs to be a sizeable discount on the S1 to make it attractive. 

If you go into the showroom like a dog in heat, the salesman will make sure you pay top dollar.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I think you're mental.
> 
> I know plenty of people, including myself, who had their hearts set on a car, only to find it fell far short of expectations when you try one.
> 
> ...


It's who you know buddy know what I mean


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I think you're mental.
> 
> I know plenty of people, including myself, who had their hearts set on a car, only to find it fell far short of expectations when you try one.
> 
> ...


totally agree with this statement, i love audi but for the price its very expensive, the r is in the same price bracket and i would say its a better car all round.



Soul boy 68 said:


> It's who you know buddy know what I mean


maybe, but how could you buy a 23-25k car blind, your mental!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brobbo said:


> totally agree with this statement, i love audi but for the price its very expensive, the r is in the same price bracket and i would say its a better car all round.
> 
> maybe, but how could you buy a 23-25k car blind, your mental!


Did I say paying 23 - 25k for one! read my lips " it's who you know"


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brobbo said:


> totally agree with this statement, i love audi but for the price its very expensive, the r is in the same price bracket and i would say its a better car all round.
> 
> maybe, but how could you buy a 23-25k car blind, your mental!


Post me a fully spec Golf R and I mean fully spec for 23-,25k then I will believe it:thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Post me a fully spec Golf R and I mean fully spec for 23-,25k then I will believe it:thumb:


how much you paying for a fully specced s1 then?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Did I say paying 23 - 25k for one! read my lips " it's who you know"





Soul boy 68 said:


> Post me a fully spec Golf R and I mean fully spec for 23-,25k then I will believe it:thumb:


Who do you know that can offer a good discount, but can't tell you anything about when the order book will open?

How much does a fully specced S1 cost? I know start price is £25k, but how quickly does the price rise ticking some boxes? Audi are often pricey.

You won't get a Golf R for that. I've seen dealers mention 10% discount before any negotiation.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What car do you currently have Soul boy 68?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> What car do you currently have Soul boy 68?


SteveyG sorted for you

http://www.smartplayzone.com/audi-t...icensed.html?gclid=CMSQw9PSrb0CFWjKtAodQl0AiA


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

derekh929 said:


> steveyg sorted for you
> 
> http://www.smartplayzone.com/audi-t...icensed.html?gclid=cmsqw9psrb0cfwjktaodql0aia


lmao!!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tbh if i had the cash id buy a car blind , id buy a fiesta or focus st blind ive driven neither of the new models . Sadly i don't have a spare 20 odd at the mo lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brobbo said:


> lmao!!!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Who do you know that can offer a good discount, but can't tell you anything about when the order book will open?
> 
> How much does a fully specced S1 cost? I know start price is £25k, but how quickly does the price rise ticking some boxes? Audi are often pricey.
> 
> You won't get a Golf R for that. I've seen dealers mention 10% discount before any negotiation.


£24,900 to be exact


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brobbo said:


> how much you paying for a fully specced s1 then?


I asked you the question first, put your money where your mouth is, show me a a full spec Golf R for £25,000 then I will consider that over an S1, golf R is at least £30,000 before you start on anything else, S1 has some generous kit as standard.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul Boy 68 , it's better if you get a big discount as saving will come in handy for those Driving Lessons you will need coming from current motor

Look forward to the pictures and write up of your new S1, when you get the motor and to get your opinion if the hyper hype you have experienced on waiting for it, has been worth the stress


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I asked you the question first, put your money where your mouth is, show me a a full spec Golf R for £25,000 then I will consider that over an S1, golf R is at least £30,000 before you start on anything else, S1 has some generous kit as standard.


I don't think it's fair to compare a fully specced Golf R against an entry level S1.

What is standard on the S1?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Soul Boy 68 , it's better if you get a big discount as saving will come in handy for those Driving Lessons you will need coming from current motor
> 
> Look forward to the pictures and write up of your new S1, when you get the motor and to get your opinion if the hyper hype you have experienced on waiting for it, has been worth the stress


Rest assured Derek I will post my review when I finally take delivery of it :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/new-cars/a1/s1/specifications/s1-equipment.tab-ajax.html

Found it myself.

It looks lengthy as they list small things.

The 17" wheels have to go. They don't look good. How much extra for 18" wheels?

The stereo is a one cd number with AUX in. You'll need USB in. How much for the upgrade?

Not sure Nav would be high up the list, but how much?

What about the metallic green? How much is that?

Sticking with half leather? How much for full leather.

Manual windows in the rear?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I don't think it's fair to compare a fully specced Golf R against an entry level S1.
> 
> What is standard on the S1?


Brobo seems to think the r is in the same price bracket as the S1, speak to him about it
Look out for my car of the day later.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Brobo seems to think the r is in the same price bracket as the S1, speak to him about it


It isn't far north unless you do get a good discount on the S1.

He never used the words fully specced that I seen.

Golf is £30k list but with 10% discounts on offer.

Depending how you are paying for it, there could be nothing in it.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I asked you the question first, put your money where your mouth is, show me a a full spec Golf R for £25,000 then I will consider that over an S1, golf R is at least £30,000 before you start on anything else, S1 has some generous kit as standard.


i never said you could get a fully specced golf r for 25k did i?


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

brobbo said:


> I've just had a look at prices......25k! Thats new golf gti money :-(


learn to read lad ^^^


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have been following the press and checking Audi websites and ringing up dealerships for more than a week. *The order books were supposed to open up in mid March* for the new S1 and nobody at the dearships know when it's due for release. they seem to know as much as me, bugger all. we are in to the last week of March and so far dito. most of the press have run reviews of the new hot hatch and overall so far they have given it the thumbs up.



Who said it was supposed to be mid march?
An official Audi press release?
Or just assumption/presumption/gustimation/wild ass guess from journalists who 'need' an available date for his article?​
I would guess it's and latter.

It's just opening the book so supply chain issues should not have any impact on that, and there should be no reason for audi to be so vague on something that can be exact, and precisely when they choose.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

ive come to the conclusion that your in denial and you've come on this forum to speak and not listen to anybody.
if you want to buy an s1 then buy an s1, personally i feel theres better cars out there for the money. 
coming on here gloating about how great deal your getting is a bit boring tbh,your not willing to divulge into details. funny how you know how much an s1 is and how much your paying, yet not even the dealers know any details.........i feel like you've answered it yourself.....your words not mine>>>> " they seem to know as much as me, bugger all "

For that reason I'm out !


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> £24,900 to be exact


just to make you look more of a fool,£24,900 for a STANDARD 3 door, not a fully specced like you was asked.so yes you probably could have a standard R for not much more

http://cars.uk.msn.com/reviews/audi-s1-review-2014-onwards-1


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Soul Boy didn't come on here asking if he should buy a S1 or asking for advise on alternatives he was just expressing his displeasure at Audi announcing the car would be ready to order Mid March when in fact the dealers know nothing about it and it's not even on the UK configurater, a few lads over on the A1 Forum are also eagerly waiting news.If the lad wants a S1 then let him get one, cars are a personal choice.There will always be plenty of alternatives that are just as good in similar price bracket but you have to get what you want not what folks on the internet say you should get.A lightly specced S1 will hold its value well, a Golf R will probably not considering every man and his dog has ordered one on the crazy cheap 2 year lease deals that were available, the market will be flooded with them in 2016.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

lofty said:


> Soul Boy didn't come on here asking if he should buy a S1 or asking for advise on alternatives he was just expressing his displeasure at Audi announcing the car would be ready to order Mid March when in fact the dealers know nothing about it and it's not even on the UK configurater, a few lads over on the A1 Forum are also eagerly waiting news.If the lad wants a S1 then let him get one, cars are a personal choice.There will always be plenty of alternatives that are just as good in similar price bracket but you have to get what you want not what folks on the internet say you should get.A lightly specced S1 will hold its value well, a Golf R will probably not considering every man and his dog has ordered one on the crazy cheap 2 year lease deals that were available, the market will be flooded with them in 2016.


Thank you very much Lofty,I could do with some support, funny how my OP gets out of hand, if people want to go on a wind up mission then I am happy to play along. Yes cars are a personnal choice, I would never go on this forum and start trying to put people off their choice of car purchase and start saying this car is better than that car or for 24k you can get this car instead bla,bla,bla.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

*just so we remember what the actual top is here I have copied it below.

*


Soul boy 68 said:


> I have been following the press and checking Audi websites and ringing up dealerships for more than a week. The order books were supposed to open up in mid March for the new S1 and nobody at the dearships know when it's due for release. they seem to know as much as me, bugger all. we are in to the last week of March and so far dito. most of the press have run reviews of the new hot hatch and overall so far they have given it the thumbs up.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

brobbo said:


> learn to read lad ^^^


You said earlier that " I love Audi but for the price, it's very expensive the R is in the same price bracket"

you need to go to spec savers lad, check what you post!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> *just so we remember what the actual top is here I have copied it below.
> 
> *


Cheers Shaun, anti vags on here again :lol::lol:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You said earlier that " I love Audi but for the price, it's very expensive the R is in the same price bracket"
> 
> you need to go to spec savers lad, check what you post!


and as others have said, vw are offering 10% discounts

s1 £24,900

r £29,900 then with 10% discount = 27k

2k difference? looks like the same price bracket to me


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Cheers Shaun, anti vags on here again :lol::lol:


anti vag?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

brobbo said:


> and as others have said, vw are offering 10% discounts
> 
> s1 £24,900
> 
> ...


The S1 is available on Drive the Deal for £22700 so there's still nearly a £5k difference.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lofty said:


> The S1 is available on Drive the Deal for £22700 so there's still nearly a £5k difference.


To everyone, as the deal isn't on the site?

Drive the deal is usually going to always beat quotes you get from a dealer from the outset.

You won't get dealer perks and service.

What happens if you have a trade in and especially one with outstanding finance?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> To everyone, as the deal isn't on the site?
> 
> Drive the deal is usually going to always beat quotes you get from a dealer from the outset.
> 
> ...


Yes Kerr, good points, what happens if you have a car to trade in and outstanding finance. Any ideas?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yes Kerr, good points, what happens if you have a car to trade in and outstanding finance. Any ideas?


I don't think they do that. They are brokers and not dealers.

Nothing obvious on their site to say they take trade ins.

I'm sure someone will know for sure.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I don't think they do that. They are brokers and not dealers.
> 
> Nothing obvious on their site to say they take trade ins.
> 
> I'm sure someone will know for sure.


hopefully someone on here can enlighten us :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you very much Lofty,I could do with some support, funny how my OP gets out of hand, if people want to go on a wind up mission then I am happy to play along. Yes cars are a personnal choice, I would never go on this forum and start trying to put people off their choice of car purchase and start saying this car is better than that car or for 24k you can get this car instead bla,bla,bla.


The focus vs fiesta st thread?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> hopefully someone on here can enlighten us :thumb:


Aren't you buying it through a dealer?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.drivethedeal.com/faqs.asp



> Q: Can I part exchange my car?
> A: No, unfortunately our dealers do not offer part exchange as part of the transaction.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

The deal is on their site: Car OTR £22694.84 , saving £2126.40, includes a £500 discount on condition of taking it on Audi PCP also can include 5 year servicing.DTD don't take part/x, you have to sell privately/webuyanycar, or to a trader.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> The focus vs fiesta st thread?


I was asked which model make I prefer so I said, i did not start quoting prices and trying to put the man off the st and it was one post at the begining. nobody ganged up on the OP like my post, he also said he was interested in an Audi funny enough also, so that's 3 choices he was considering. the two st and the Audi so I voiced my opinion and was not trying to put him off. Nice try Rising power but you trying to show me up did not work. good job I am thick skinned :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> anti vags on here again


I presume you mean Antti Lovag, he was, as I'm sure you know, a Hungarian architect. Didn't think he'd be into detailing, I'm not even sure if he's still alive!

I'll hold my hands up and say, the S1 is actually cheaper than I was expecting.
Audi seem to be able to pump peoples wallets, and I was expecting a fair bit more.
I bet most will end up nearer £30k though when specced up. Unless they come pretty well equipped already.
Although, to be fair, it's an Audi. So it's about as interesting to me as the history of Manchester United


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I was asked which model make I prefer so I said, i did not start quoting prices and trying to put the man off the st and it was one post at the begining. nobody ganged up on the OP like my post, he also said he was interested in an Audi funny enough also, so that's 3 choices he was considering. the two st and the Audi so I voiced my opinion and was not trying to put him off. Nice try Rising power but you trying to show me up did not work. good job I am thick skinned :thumb:


Which audi did he want? Also, why would I care about "showing you up"?

You overestimate my interest in you.

I am, however, interested in whether you're buying it through a dealer or not?

I also do not think in any thread it's valid to discourage someone from buying, I'm just a little, confused about buying a car without even trying it, as it is such a personal thing.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PugIain said:


> I presume you mean Antti Lovag, he was, as I'm sure you know, a Hungarian architect. Didn't think he'd be into detailing, I'm not even sure if he's still alive!
> 
> I'll hold my hands up and say, the S1 is actually cheaper than I was expecting.
> Audi seem to be able to pump peoples wallets, and I was expecting a fair bit more.
> ...


To me the idea of speccing up any car, let alone Audi is to spec on what you really need as to what you want, just be sensible, oh and is as interesting as the history of Man UTD, so it's exciting then. Top man.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Which audi did he want? Also, why would I care about "showing you up"?
> 
> You overestimate my interest in you.
> 
> I am, however, interested in whether you're buying it through a dealer or not?


I thought you cared about me :lol: Well you brought up that post so everyone can see the history between us. Once I take delivery of the car I will post my review :thumb: I have driven Quotrro's before and I liked them very much. A friend I used to know had an Audi quotrro from the late 80's and early 90's and they were brilliant then, they have also improved so much in the last 20 or so years and to me Audi have carved a nice niche in a market all of it's own with the S1.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> To me the idea of speccing up any car, let alone Audi is to spec on what you really need as to what you want, just be sensible, oh and is as interesting as the history of Man UTD, so it's exciting then. Top man.


Let's hope they're more reliable than Manchester United's current league form then, or Audi are in for it.
In relation to cars, I usually let other people spend all their money and spec cars up. Then buy them at 4/5 years old for about 15 pence.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Let's hope they're more reliable than Manchester United's current league form then, or Audi are in for it.
> In relation to cars, I usually let other people spend all their money and spec cars up. Then buy them at 4/5 years old for about 15 pence.


I will spec my car up for me to enjoy and keep till ready for the junk yard and not for someone else to enjoy by trade in after a year or two, 15 pence


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> 15 pence


I drive big Peugeots. It's what they're worth after about 8 months.
Hence why I'm currently driving a top spec 407


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PugIain said:


> I drive big Peugeots. It's what they're worth after about 8 months.


:lol::lol::lol: surley they are a company car? not really yours is it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I thought you cared about me :lol: Well you brought up that post so everyone can see the history between us. Once I take delivery of the car I will post my review :thumb: I have driven Quotrro's before and I liked them very much. A friend I used to know had an Audi quotrro from the late 80's and early 90's and they were brilliant then, they have also improved so much in the last 20 or so years and to me Audi have carved a nice niche in a market all of it's own with the S1.


Nah, I only like people who drive peugeots 

So I take it you're not buying from a dealer then?

Audis are very, very different to what they were 20 years ago. Better? Questionable. Different? Yes.

In 20 years time the current s1 won't be remembered. This, is when they carved out their name, with the original s1/quattro etc, not now.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> So I take it you're not buying from a dealer then?


i don't think he even knows what he's doing himself


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

He's not buying it off anyone at the moment, that's what the thread is all about, what's so difficult to understand ?????


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lofty said:


> He's not buying it of anyone at the moment, that's what the thread is all about, what's so difficult to understand ?????


He's been phoning around dealers to place an order as soon as he can is how I've grasped the thread.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

lofty said:


> He's not buying it of anyone at the moment, that's what the thread is all about, what's so difficult to understand ?????


Thank you Lofty, :thumb: I can not be bothered to reply to some of these stupid posts I am glad someone on here understands, but yours was worth a reply. have a beer on me.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah I give up also, its pointless


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok Soul Boy your in luck, I have done some research , with someone I know family's has had about every Audi RS's as well, so got a contact for there salesman it seems he was in top ten in last few years for UK.
So I know how desperate you are to secure a car he say's if you call him he will sort you out with fantastic deal , and get a car for you asap, you will need to flash your cash with £500 deposit though.
Just PM me for his details as he says they won't hang about long


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: surley they are a company car? not really yours is it?


Company car!? I said 407 not Mondeo!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Big Day tomorrow , Hope it all goes well at the Dealers Post up your spec so we can see the goodies you went for:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

any news how did you get on at your Dealers yesterday , have you got your spec sorted ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> any news how did you get on at your Dealers yesterday , have you got your spec sorted ?


Sorted out the deal for my S1, I got £14,000 trade in, £1,500 loyalty contribution also on top.

Spec on top of the standard equipment are:
Bose surround sound system
Fine nappa leather
Parking didtance control, front and rear
Quattro exterior pack
Sat nav.
Power folding mirrors.
Managed to wrangle free Privacy glass and solid black roof line, free RAC cover.
The colour will be Sepang Blue.
When all the sums were added up it came to £22,972, including £2000 deposit, I could not screw any more out of him. 
Not a bad deal considering it's a new car and I am the first to order from the dealership, there is not any posters or adds for the car yet also.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Cor blimey! that was a roller coaster read, was all getting a little savage there, and i couldnt really see why 

Great conclusion though, if you got what you wanted Soul boy, then cant argue with that (Well maybe some of the guys will!  ) 

Whatever the compromises/contrasts between your choice and other brands/models, i am sure it will be far from a pants car, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> Cor blimey! that was a roller coaster read, was all getting a little savage there, and i couldnt really see why
> 
> Great conclusion though, if you got what you wanted Soul boy, then cant argue with that (Well maybe some of the guys will!  )
> 
> Whatever the compromises/contrasts between your choice and other brands/models, i am sure it will be far from a pants car, enjoy :thumb:


Thank you very much James for your comments. You see people think that when they see the price,£24,900,some say yeh but when you spec it up it will be pushing £30,000, that's a lot of money for a small car and so on. However when you sit down and start haggling a little here and there plus a little deposit and trade in, then it's not so bad after all. :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

You spend 20 grand on a car, you spend 40 grand on a car, who cares? It's your money pal, you buy what you want. The car and its options you have specced up sounds fantastic.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> You spend 20 grand on a car, you spend 40 grand on a car, who cares? It's your money pal, you buy what you want. The car and its options you have specced up sounds fantastic.


Thanks Rabidracoon, your dead right 20k,30k or what ever the price, we should buy what we like if it can be done, we only live once and just proves what can be achived, mind you it was hard work and over two hours in the dealership.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Must say that was less than I was expecting, hope you enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorted out the deal for my S1, I got £14,000 trade in, £1,500 loyalty contribution also on top.
> 
> Spec on top of the standard equipment are:
> Bose surround sound system
> ...


Bravo , enjoy it when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Must say that was less than I was expecting, hope you enjoy it :thumb:


Thanks Rising Power, what ever car you would ever think of buying,it can be achieved with persistance and hard work negotiating.:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigslippy said:


> Bravo , enjoy it when it arrives :thumb:


Thanks bigslippy, it should arrive in July and is a car I plan to keep.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

So with all the options, what would have been the list price? That can't be far short of £30k?

If they've taken almost 25% off that is a huge reduction for an Audi. 

I'm kind of guessing £23K is the price after your £2000 deposit, £1500 reduction and although you got £14k for your A1, didn't that take any positive equity into the deal?

I take it you are financing £23k?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds lovely, enjoy! :thumb:

Plenty if pics when she arrives please.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kerr said:


> So with all the options, what would have been the list price? That can't be far short of £30k?
> 
> If they've taken almost 25% off that is a huge reduction for an Audi.
> 
> ...


I can't get those figures to add up either!  :lol:

However, nice specification Soul Boy and even nicer colour! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorted out the deal for my S1, I got £14,000 trade in, £1,500 loyalty contribution also on top.
> 
> Spec on top of the standard equipment are:
> Bose surround sound system
> ...


Nice looking spec there mate! I corrected the colour for you though as it seems you made a mistake  Enjoy the car.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done, can't wait to see the pics and your review of the car when it arrives  Not long to wait really in the real world but the next 3 months are going to feel like aaaageeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S4Steve said:


> Nice looking spec there mate! I corrected the colour for you though as it seems you made a mistake  Enjoy the car.


Thanks Steve, May I correct you on the colour also, it's not Imola Yellow but in fact Vegas Yellow, bet you like that colour, I actually wanted that Viper Green but it's not available for the UK oddly enough.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Well done, can't wait to see the pics and your review of the car when it arrives  Not long to wait really in the real world but the next 3 months are going to feel like aaaageeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Thanks Asonda, 3 months is a bit of a wait but I am a patiant fella. pics and review will be up soon as.:thumb:


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

The Viper green does look good.. Sepang blue is lovely when it's polished though, probably the safer choice for a car you're going to keep for a long time, bet you can't wait!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S4Steve said:


> The Viper green does look good.. Sepang blue is lovely when it's polished though, probably the safer choice for a car you're going to keep for a long time, bet you can't wait!!


Like with any of us fellas on here who plans to buy a motor, we carn't wait and yes I agree Blue is a safer choice detailing wise.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done , but for your salesman's sake you better hope Audi UK don't view this thread as your salesman will be looking for new job. I need his number as just gave my contact a call and he nearly spat out his tea, biggest ever discount secured in UK for New Audi S model wow, that's corporate big companies discount rates?,I'm impressed


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I see they have the S1 online to spec now. 

£25k for the car, £1245 for quartto exterior, £1695 for Quattro interior with Nappa, £1374 for sat nav with comms, £700 for Bose and £475 for paint. 

That's £30,500 before adding parking sensors and mirrors(I can't see where you add them).Your car must be around £31k. 

There is quite a few more option boxes to tick to take it higher. 

That works out a 26% percent saving over list price to come down to £23k. 

I'm not sure if I've misunderstood you or not with the figures. 

Can't say I've heard anyone getting that much off a brand new in demand car wearing an Audi badge.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I see they have the S1 online to spec now.
> 
> £25k for the car, £1245 for quartto exterior, £1695 for Quattro interior with Nappa, £1374 for sat nav with comms, £700 for Bose and £475 for paint.
> 
> ...


He has obviously been quite creative with his wording. The £23k number comes once you have subtracted the £1,500 loyalty discount, £2,000 deposit and any equity on his outstanding equity on his current car. So £23k becomes £26.5k straight away.

Plus you have to factor in that he know someone *nudge nudge, wink wink*.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Is it morning now, i think i'm dreaming. I blame the changing of the clocks.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

You maybe need to explain the workings out Soulboy as those figures don't look right, I can get a slight deal on a S1 but nothing like your figures appear to be offering.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shaun said:


> You maybe need to explain the workings out Soulboy as those figures don't look right, I can get a slight deal on a S1 but nothing like your figures appear to be offering.


This might be one of the biggest under statements I have seen , thanks for asking for a little clarification.

Soul Boy did you go to Wellingborough College?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks Rising Power, what ever car you would ever think of buying,it can be achieved with persistance and hard work negotiating.:thumb:


Can you negotiate a vette down to say, half?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Figures are correct and it's all sorted as good it cleared up by Soul boy.

going back to my thread I did not do the maths by the way and it's done on finance,manged to wrangle a couple of toys at a lower price aswell and I do have a good rapore with the salesman too so that helped. I don't think everyone could get the same kind of deal.The maths were done and I was satisfied with it, job done and thread closed as far as I am concerned.I thought most people did not like the S1 as on my other threads about it there was some very negative comments towards the car.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Figures are correct and it's all sorted as good it cleared up by Soul boy.


Where was it cleared up?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Where was it cleared up?


as per my post above yours, info quoted from soul boy above 
Confirming his figures are all correct , but that deal is exclusive to him, not even available to his buddy on here 

George Osborne , did the figures at the dealers so they will all be fine, we all know George is good with numbers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> as per my post above yours, info quoted from soul boy above
> Confirming his figures are all correct , but that deal is exclusive to him, not even available to his buddy on here
> 
> George Osborne , did the figures at the dealers so they will all be fine, we all know George is good with numbers


Thanks Derek for clearing this up for me, it was exclusive indeed with trade in deposit and personal finance at low interest rates. it's the finance figures that count. hopefully this thread will end now, I am starting to get bored with this tread lol.I will post pics and review as soon as.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks Derek for clearing this up for me, it was exclusive indeed with trade in deposit and personal finance at low interest rates. it's the finance figures that count. hopefully this thread will end now, I am starting to get bored with this tread lol.I will post pics and review as soon as.


I don't think anyone actually understands what the deal is here.

I'm not convinced you know what you've signed up to either.

I highly doubt you've got a 26% discount off a car that nobody else can get remotely close to.

It was the £23k purchase price that everyone is interested in. If there was the chance to buy the S1 at the spec you have for near £23k, loads of people would be interested.

It isn't the finance figures or the trade in deposit, just the £23k price tag you quoted.

It seems to me you don't understand what you've signed for.

Reading between the lines, I think it seems as if you've paid £2000 of your own money, plus had some equity in your last A1 to reduce the amount financed The price is still higher.

The only real discount I'm reading is £1500(5%) rather than the £8000(26%) that it seemed you indicated.

I think your car is costing you £29.5k irrelevant to he finance agreement.

I think you need to sit down and understand what you are paying as it's clear you don't.

I


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree with you completely Kerr. £1,500 is the only true discount here. Plus you need to add in - "Managed to wrangle free Privacy glass and solid black roof line, free RAC cover." As he mentions this. The rest, as you say comes from his own deposit and equity from his trade in.

I bought a MK3 Leon last year and I got it for ZERO! How good is that? Okay, I had to put down a deposit of £18,000 but that doesn't count, does it? I got it for FREE man. I even managed to wrangle 12 months tax (£0) and a full tank of petrol. The salesman was like my best friend, I am sure that is why he cut me such a great deal. Please note this offer was not available to anybody else!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I don't think anyone actually understands what the deal is here.
> 
> I'm not convinced you know what you've signed up to either.
> 
> ...


your not an accountant by chance?


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> your not an accountant by chance?


I don't think he is claiming to be. Or coming across as one.

YOU are the one who came on here blowing your trumpet about how you know someone and were going to get a great deal on a newly released Audi. It was then YOU who has come on here and thrown out the only top line figure you are willing to give of a shade under £23k that Kerr has worked out is about a 26% discount.

That is bound to throw up a few questions mate. So now it is up to you to answer them or let people draw their own conclusions about how much [email protected] has come out of your mouth.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> your not an accountant by chance?


I'm not, but my maths skills aren't too bad as I use them in my real job.

What we are discussing is basic maths. Everyone who is knowledgeable about buying cars is baffled, Not just me.

As I said before you walk into the showroom, if you seem too keen, you'll get carried away.

I think the salesman has left you feeling you are getting a bargain, when the truth seems you are paying far more than you realise.

Nobody is getting 26% off so you've got something wrong somewhere.

Don't take offense at it as I'm just trying to stop you making an expensive misjudgement.

I think you should read carefully over your agreement before the cooling off period is over.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Base spec car on drive the deal is £25,000 give or take, the discounted price is £23554 or £2076 discount. This is conditional on a 5% deposit and taking Audi Finance at 7% (doesn't state flat or apr) if you don't want finance then its adding back £400.

So a straight cash sale looks like 7% discount.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Base spec car on drive the deal is £25,000 give or take, the discounted price is £23554 or £2076 discount. This is conditional on a 5% deposit and taking Audi Finance at 7% (doesn't state flat or apr) if you don't want finance then its adding back £400.
> 
> So a straight cash sale looks like 7% discount.


I see trying to get the best deal on an S1 ain't your finest hour , you ought to get a better Dealer to improve on this, you want Mates Rates , the only way is Essex mates


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I see trying to get the best deal on an S1 ain't your finest hour , you ought to get a better Dealer to improve on this, you want Mates Rates , the only way is Essex mates


wtf??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> wtf??


:lol: Have you not seen the Advert for Mates Rates:thumb:

Not very clear I know my fault


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: Have you not seen the Advert for Mates Rates:thumb:


Haven't watched a TV advert for years now. Always skip through them  :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> I don't think he is claiming to be. Or coming across as one.
> 
> YOU are the one who came on here blowing your trumpet about how you know someone and were going to get a great deal on a newly released Audi. It was then YOU who has come on here and thrown out the only top line figure you are willing to give of a shade under £23k that Kerr has worked out is about a 26% discount.
> 
> That is bound to throw up a few questions mate. So now it is up to you to answer them or let people draw their own conclusions about how much [email protected] has come out of your mouth.


Let's get one or two things straight
1st I never came on here blowing my own trumpet about this, I was asked by another member how I got on and what deal I got so I said
2nd 23k is the outstanding finance loan for the car, I REPEAT, LOAN OK, not the price of the car.
And thirdly I don't have to justify myself to anyone. By all means draw your own conclusions. Who cares if anyone thinks if [email protected] is coming out of my mouth, those were the figures done for me not by me, MATE.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes mate, you said the below about how you were going to get a cracking deal.



Soul boy 68 said:


> It's who you know buddy know what I mean





Soul boy 68 said:


> Did I say paying 23 - 25k for one! read my lips " it's who you know"


Then when you came back on you said this.



Soul boy 68 said:


> When all the sums were added up it came to £22,972


that pretty much leads everyone to think that is the total price. That is where the 'confusion' has come from.

Thanks for clarifying that £23k is the amount you are financing.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

If he traded in his old car for £14k and got £23k finance, that's one expensive S1!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I imagine there was outstanding finance on the old one.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> Yes mate, you said the below about how you were going to get a cracking deal.
> 
> Then when you came back on you said this.
> 
> ...


It's been a long long thread and at times a little heated, I should have said 23k is the amount I was financing as every one on here was under the impression that was the price of the car, I hold my hands up on that one. Let all make up and get back to talking about detailing and our love of cars.:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> I imagine there was outstanding finance on the old one.


Yes there was :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't understand why people care so much about how much he paid.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> If he traded in his old car for £14k and got £23k finance, that's one expensive S1!


I am happy and comfortable with that.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's been a long long thread and at times a little heated, I should have said 23k is the amount I was financing as every one on here was under the impression that was the price of the car, I hold my hands up on that one. Let all make up and get back to talking about detailing and our love of cars.:thumb:


Good man, I'll give you a hug.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> I don't understand why people care so much about how much he paid.


Thanks BLG me neither, I guess it will give one or two members some ammunition and comments like you could have got this car or that car for less or it's not worth the money, those kind of comments.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marve said:


> Good man, I'll give you a hug.


 A man hug, ok


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's been a long long thread and at times a little heated, I should have said 23k is the amount I was financing as every one on here was under the impression that was the price of the car, I hold my hands up on that one. Let all make up and get back to talking about detailing and our love of cars.:thumb:


Thing is you was happy to play the game so no point in saying that know , you were the one that was winding up people ,even the Moderator asked for clarification about the bold claims as he was a little confused to say the least how it came to that figure.
Surely you are spending that amount of money on a car you would know the actual cost of the car.?
You give plenty of jesting to others in threads so you have to learn other will do it back:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think its because most people have a love for Audi dealers and don't like people being screwed over by them. If as a group we could save you money wouldn't you be interested ? 

Personally i'd be looking at off loading the current A1 and seeing if you have any equity in the car, assuming its a PCP you have.

Then start a new PCP or even lease on the S1, any equity from the old car can then be used as a deposit to the S1. By rolling over finance you end up (or can) paying interest on interest payments. You end up getting stuck in a roundabout of finance that's very difficult to get out of.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I think its because most people have a love for Audi dealers and don't like people being screwed over by them. If as a group we could save you money wouldn't you be interested ?
> 
> Personally i'd be looking at off loading the current A1 and seeing if you have any equity in the car, assuming its a PCP you have.
> 
> Then start a new PCP or even lease on the S1, any equity from the old car can then be used as a deposit to the S1. By rolling over finance you end up (or can) paying interest on interest payments. You end up getting stuck in a roundabout of finance that's very difficult to get out of.


Hasn't car finance changed in recent years?

In the past interest used to be top heavy meaning in the first couple of years it was hard to get equity in the car. I think now the interest is now equal throughout the agreement period.

These days you shouldn't be paying as much interest if you change early.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think with the likes of PCP its calculated as you pay, so if you had a 12 month loan and owed £1200 in interest and paid it off in month 6 your interest payment would be £600. I looked at the Fiesta ST on a 2 and 3 year PCP and the difference between the years meant the interest went from being sensible to being stupid and that you would pay less on a bank loan even if the rate was higher. So yes you are right, although i guess the only way is to get a settlement for the A1 and see how this differs to what is in the contract


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


>


 I think It's about time the thread ends, don't you?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you mean locked? If so, I think it should be. It's gone on for long enough.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Thing is you was happy to play the game so no point in saying that know , you were the one that was winding up people ,even the Moderator asked for clarification about the bold claims as he was a little confused to say the least how it came to that figure.
> Surely you are spending that amount of money on a car you would know the actual cost of the car.?
> You give plenty of jesting to others in threads so you have to learn other will do it back:thumb:


We have all been guilty of jesting on others threads, so you didn't? At some point in the past. It was not a game I was playing, it's something I should have stated and over looked it :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------

